# New TIVO iPad app (3.1.1) work ok?



## crickbob (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm kind of a "if it ain't broke don't mess with it" kinda guy. I've been successfully using the iPad Tivo app to set up recordings, stream via Tivo Stream, etc. with my Premier HD

I've noticed (2) recent updates appear on my iPad update list.... the latest being version 3.1.1

Does the update bring me anything I don't already have? I'm now running version 3.0.1 (656827) on my iPad.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hate that little icon staring at me on the iTunes icon so I always update apps as soon as they're available. I updated the TiVo app this morning. Just tested it out and it actually seems to fix a problem I've been having since getting my Roamio Pro. When streaming shows recorded on my Premiere through the internal Stream on the Roamio Pro there always seemed to be a long delay before the show would start (10+ seconds) but it worked OK after that. After the update the playback starts in 1-2 seconds, so it seems they may have fixed something there.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

My iPad keeps disconnecting from the Stream in my Roamio Pro after this update. I can't stream for more than a couple minutes without it disconnecting. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. Just played a stream on mine for 30 minutes and it worked fine.

Some people on the Mini forum have complained about similar problems and traced it down to "green" network switches. Do you have any of those in your network? Any recent additions?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

No changes other than the updated TiVo app. I'll give it a try again tomorrow and see if it fixes itself.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If all else fails reboot everything.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Turns out my Internet connection was flapping. Not sure why the TiVo needs an Internet connection to stream locally, but it apparently does.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

According to my daughter, prior to this update on her iPad Mini streaming from a Roamio Plus Stream wasn't working, but now it does.


----------

